# Miso for babies?



## twilight girl (Mar 7, 2002)

Does anyone know if it is okay to be feeding my 10 month old miso soup? She had some for dinner last night and again for breakfast this morning. She seems to really like the tofu and the broth, but I'm not sure if it's okay to be feeding this to her.

Anyone?

Thanks!!!
Judi


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

It's way high in salt usually...so I personally would try to find a lower salt version...or I might fish out the tofu and give it to her, but not the broth to cut down the salt. Maybe someone knows if the misop itself has the salt or it's just added by the mix companies...but I thought I remembered the labels saying it was pretty darn salty. Making your own might be less? I would investigate...


----------



## twilight girl (Mar 7, 2002)

Thanks Clarity. You're right it is salty. Maybe if add a lot of water to Claire's dish it would be okay.

Thanks for your reply!
Judi


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

I agree that the only concern of miso soup is the high salt content. Infants kidneys can not handle a lot of sodium. If you mix the soup with rice or water it down, I would not be concerned.


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

Seaweeds are packed with minerals. I cook with sea salt. I agree that we can overdo sodium but I also think that sea salt is a good thing and soupy foods for babies is great.

I don't see the harm in a little miso soup with tofu especially if the soup has seaweeds and/or greens in it. . .YUM.


----------

